
FOSS and Pro-Privacy Reddit Alternative Raddit-App - dunedo
Since Reddit has now abandoned its open source mission statement, this is a good time to contribute to truly free and open source projects that aren&#x27;t controlled by profit-driven corporations. MediaGoblin is an impressive decentralized alternative to YouTube, Mastodon improves on Twitter and Diaspora on Facebook. Similarly, Raddit-app aims to be a libre Reddit alternative:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;edgyemma&#x2F;raddit-app<p>Everyone that spent time and energy contributing to Reddit&#x27;s code had the rug pulled out from under them when the company announced it was closing its source code going forward. An &quot;open source&quot; license alone is no guarantee that the code will always be public, which is why it&#x27;s important to support fully FOSS projects if you&#x27;re going to volunteer your labor to create a better Internet.<p>Started as a response to Reddit&#x27;s warrant canary being killed, Raddit-app was coded from scratch in PHP and is so pro-privacy that it doesn&#x27;t require javascript to work.<p>Raddit-app&#x27;s so-far only implementation https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raddit.me is run by direct democracy, with all decisions being made by the community that uses the site. It also has the most libre Privacy Policy out there. IP addresses are only held for 7 days before being purged from the system, and no other identifying information is gathered. No tracking, no ads, no profit incentives, and it even includes features missing from reddit such as integrated themes, night mode and a Tor hidden service. The code is so lightweight it costs only $5 a month to run the site (on a VPS), when it would cost 20 times more to run a site of equal size using Reddit&#x27;s memory-intensive mess of a codebase.
======
CM30
As far as the system goes it looks nice enough. Seems like an adequate enough
replacement for Reddit on a technical or interface level.

However, it's the content that matters a million times more. And to be
honest...

I think you've fallen into the trap many Reddit alternatives have. Namely,
your site seems heavily focused on politics to the exclusion of pretty much
everything else. Every section there is related to the alt-right, Nazis, or US
politics at the expense of more varied discussion topics.

As a result, people who don't care about politics won't join, since there's
pretty much nothing for them there. Nor will those who tend towards the centre
or right of the political spectrum, since it seems to be heavily tilted
towards a left wing audience.

Focus a bit more on finding topics to discuss in a wider variety of areas, or
attracting people who don't want to talk about Trump and America all the time.

That's my thoughts on the site anyway.

~~~
jhasse
I really hope someone will host a non-political instance, because I really
like the implementation.

------
luxpir
I'm up for it. More so if you could round up a list of other FOSS
alternatives.

~~~
luxpir
Oh, just realised how politicised Raddit is. That's less interesting now.

~~~
jhasse
Maybe raddit.me, but the app is still very interesting.

Raddit-app is written in Symfony and licensed under the zlib license (awesome
choice!): [https://gitlab.com/edgyemma/raddit-
app](https://gitlab.com/edgyemma/raddit-app)

Self-hosting for some projects might be a good idea, especially if you don't
want to be associated with raddit.me.

------
codegladiator
Why can't Raddit abandon its open source mission statement ?

~~~
jhasse
It definitely could. I heard that reddit is very hard to self-host though and
that development always wasn't very open. Maybe raddit is better in those
regards ;)

